# [CLOSED]Pretty Neat Stuff at Able's, Everyone Welcomed! DM for Dodo Code



## Proxy6228420 (Mar 25, 2020)

*Because of the large waiting list, I will have to TT after the first wave is done shopping so the shop doesn't close. I will DM people in the order. Sorry for the incovience! *

My Able's Shop has some cool items for sale that I haven't seen posted on here yet, so I'm inviting anyone that wants to buy these items. 

*Only rule: DO NOT RUN OVER FLOWERS.. please c:​**​*​​
*Anyone can come, there will be items (mostly clothes) on the ground near the airport for anyone who want to come. They are nothing amazing, just wanting to get rid of them.
You can donate if you like, bells or anything really, I'm not picky c:​*​

*Screenshots Below*

*Dm for DoDo Code, due to the amount of people I had to close the gate. Please be patient while I let the others join, thank you!*​


----------



## Akari_Clarity (Mar 25, 2020)

I would love to come visit. :3


----------



## MrBox (Mar 25, 2020)

Edit: Jk! Nvm


----------



## MindlessPatch (Mar 25, 2020)

Will be dropping by! (Able sisters havent visited me once -.-)


----------



## kayleee (Mar 25, 2020)

I would love to visit!


----------



## th8827 (Mar 25, 2020)

I would like to come and buy a few things.

You can catalog my ACNL Switch, if you still need that.


----------



## jcar (Mar 25, 2020)

Going to visit!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Mar 25, 2020)

There's lots of people trying to come in so please be patient while they come in and out  sorry for the incovience, didn't think so many people would come cx


----------



## th8827 (Mar 25, 2020)

rawrrawrmonster said:


> There's lots of people trying to come in so please be patient while they come in and out  sorry for the incovience, didn't think so many people would come cx



I noticed. Perhaps it would be best to do this in controlled batches with secret PMed Dodo codes.


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Mar 25, 2020)

th8827 said:


> I noticed. Perhaps it would be best to do this in controlled batches with secret PMed Dodo codes.


Yeah, I'm gonna do that now. Didnt realize people would want the items lol


----------



## th8827 (Mar 25, 2020)

rawrrawrmonster said:


> Yeah, I'm gonna do that now. Didnt realize people would want the items lol



Most of us don't have the Able Sisters yet, so a source of cool clothes is in high demand.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Mar 25, 2020)

Please dm me a code when you're available I kept getting inference and now it's saying it's full.


----------



## Ghost (Mar 25, 2020)

Can you please dm me too? I'd love to come visit


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Mar 25, 2020)

MindlessPatch said:


> Please dm me a code when you're available I kept getting inference and now it's saying it's full.



Will do!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ghost said:


> Can you please dm me too? I'd love to come visit



Yep I will message you when it's not full!


----------



## crwn (Mar 25, 2020)

i'd like to come!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Mar 25, 2020)

crwn said:


> i'd like to come!



Sure thing! I'll dm you the code once it's your turn


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2020)

Omg I'd love to visit!!


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Krissi2197 said:


> Omg I'd love to visit!!



Sure! Please be patient as I have to TT so the shop doesnt close. Sorry for the incovience


----------



## Krissi2197 (Mar 25, 2020)

rawrrawrmonster said:


> Sure! Please be patient as I have to TT so the shop doesnt close. Sorry for the incovience



No worries! I appreciate it. <3


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Mar 25, 2020)

MindlessPatch said:


> Please dm me a code when you're available I kept getting inference and now it's saying it's full.



Please clear your inbox so I can DM you the code c:


----------



## MindlessPatch (Mar 25, 2020)

Ack sorry I havent been on the forum for years. It's clear now!


----------



## Sholee (Mar 25, 2020)

can i come too


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Sholee said:


> can i come too



Sure! You'll be the last person for the night c: you'll be in the next wave, look for a dm for the code once the current wave is done!


----------



## CozyKitsune (Mar 25, 2020)

LMK when this opens again !


----------



## Proxy6228420 (Mar 25, 2020)

Closed for the time being, need to get hw done lol anyone who I messaged will still be able to come, so dont worry!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ty to the ones who came


----------

